# high ketones



## MaryGJ (Nov 9, 2016)

Left home without back up supplies and blood glucose very high as I forgot to take breakfast insulin (ate at 7am). Glucose been 26 - 29mmol/L since approx. 11am, ketones 2.4 - 2.9, now 3.4. Have now got home and changed insulin set and taken insulin by syringe, will I be able to continue treating it at home or must I go to hospital? Only 2nd time with ketones in 30yrs of insulin-dependent diabetes.


----------



## Owen (Nov 9, 2016)

MaryGJ said:


> Left home without back up supplies and blood glucose very high as I forgot to take breakfast insulin (ate at 7am). Glucose been 26 - 29mmol/L since approx. 11am, ketones 2.4 - 2.9, now 3.4. Have now got home and changed insulin set and taken insulin by syringe, will I be able to continue treating it at home or must I go to hospital? Only 2nd time with ketones in 30yrs of insulin-dependent diabetes.


Call 999 now, you may need an iv to get back to normal. If I'm wrong then id rather be told that than take any chances.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 9, 2016)

Sounds like it's becoming a problem..... Certainly don't drive & a trip to the ER may be in order whether the ambulance takes you or a friend.


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2016)

There's a chart here from NHS Scotland, with advice on what to do when ketones are high.
http://www.mydiabetesmyway.scot.nhs.uk/resources/leaflets/SickDayRulesForType1Ketones.asp
And a flow chart for spotting DKA here.
http://www.diabetesinscotland.org.uk/ketocard/ketosheet.pdf


----------



## grovesy (Nov 9, 2016)

Welcome, hope you get sorted soon!


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 9, 2016)

Check your BG and ketones every half an hour, if it starts going down then you don't need to do anything else.


----------



## Owen (Nov 9, 2016)

Guys please do not try and self medicate DKA, if you have hyperglycaemia and ketonaemia (3 mmol or higher), then you need an ambulance. It might be the case that you don't have the third element of DKA, but as we say in the trade "diesel", don't take a chance, don't worry about wasting resources, no one will criticise you. Don't go on a forum asking advice, ACT!


----------



## pav (Nov 9, 2016)

Looking at the links it looks like you need urgent attention, worth ringing 999 and tell them you have DKA, or at least ring your local A&E for advice. Ringing 111 is the docs out of hours service, but if like in my area it can be hours before a doctor will ring you back.


----------



## MaryGJ (Nov 9, 2016)

Spoke to my diabetes care team and continued to monitor. Glucose now 15.1 and ketones 0.3, will be continuing to monitor and preparing in case glucose now goes low. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 9, 2016)

Awesome, glad to see it coming down..... It'll also help if you drink plenty of water.


----------



## Owen (Nov 9, 2016)

MaryGJ said:


> Spoke to my diabetes care team and continued to monitor. Glucose now 15.1 and ketones 0.3, will be continuing to monitor and preparing in case glucose now goes low. Thanks for advice.


I'm really pleased you had a good outcome. But in the future if ever this happens, please don't take any chances.


----------

